# droid life splash screens



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you to rootandboot from teambamf forums I present you with these droid life splash screens http://db.tt/PbQvcFr and http://db.tt/nLXDkVK enjoy

Sent from my Typewriter using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

How bout sum RootsWiki ones.


----------

